# White Rhino    420



## adam420 (Jul 28, 2006)

I got a pack of white rhino seeds from upinsmokecafe.ca, I planted 4 seeds and they area about 6 weeks from seeds. This past sunday I cut 2 clones off each plant and then move the "mothers" into bigger pots then under a 400 watt Hps. After all clones root I will start to flowering the "mothers" to see what is a female and keep the biggest best for a monther and keep one male for later. After 2 or 3 harvest I wanna put a female and male and try to make some seeds if this is really good weed to give to friends. I 'll post pics and keep updating this post any and all sugestions are welcome. This is my fourth grow, my first without bag seeds so I can't wait to see what happines.


----------



## adam420 (Jul 28, 2006)

Here is a pic of my pack of seeds and 2 of my clones and 3 from my Hps 400 watt it is 3' wide 4' deep and 6' high


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 28, 2006)

*Whats up adam420. May i be the first to say you are gonna love growing White Rhino. The taste isn't all that much to brag about but as far as high "it's killer". Good luck on the rest of your grow and i hope you get all females. *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey Adam420, I just started some White Rhino clones myself. We're at the cross your fingers they root stage. I'll have to keep an eye on your journal.


----------



## adam420 (Jul 30, 2006)

yeah, I find as long as they don't wilt you should be fine.


----------



## adam420 (Jul 30, 2006)

I woke up today and my plants look like shit. I think to much nutes I went to full streath and I see a problem. So i gotta flush tomorrow and use plan water then half again. How come ever time I try full nutes I get my plants looking like shit? i'm doing what they say to give.


----------



## Canso (Jul 30, 2006)

What nutes you using?
what does it PPM out at?


----------



## adam420 (Jul 30, 2006)

Right now i'm using this stuff call superveg A&B. I'm looking into getting foxfarm but the hydro store can't seem to find it. They said if there supplyer don't have it they can't get it, couldn't find it on their site     I flushed them and going back to half streath soon, does anyone know how long it will take for them to come back?

PPM out at?


----------



## LLCoolBud (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey looks like a good start to an amazing grow. Ive been to the upinsmokecafe one time and let me just tell you it was almost like walking into an amsterdam cafe,but unfortunatly the law is giving them alot of troubles and they were unable to sell any seeds at the time, but it still was crazy.


----------



## LLCoolBud (Jul 30, 2006)

but um one thing...when i went there i couldnt get seeds but they were extremely expensive all well over the 100$ range and now looking at there website they are selling Nirvana strains for $75 dollars!#!$ + gas thats a rip off and threee quarters..even tho they are good seeds and they are close for central canda its still way cheaper to order online from any vendor but just my 2 cents.


----------



## Canso (Jul 30, 2006)

adam420 said:
			
		

> Right now i'm using this stuff call superveg A&B. I'm looking into getting foxfarm but the hydro store can't seem to find it. They said if there supplyer don't have it they can't get it, couldn't find it on their site  I flushed them and going back to half streath soon, does anyone know how long it will take for them to come back?
> 
> PPM out at?


you should see a difference the next day, by day 3 they should have come back.

I use a TDS stick to check my mesurments.
TDS = Total Disolved Solids and is mesured by PPM (parts per million)
http://http://cgi.ebay.com/TDS-METER-RO-DI-Water-Filter-Water-Purity-Tester_W0QQitemZ170010311073QQihZ007QQcategoryZ116400QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

clones/seedlings= 250-400ppm
veg. week1=400-800ppm
veg. week2=800-1000ppm
veg. week3=1000-1400ppm

after week 3 everything should easly handle 1100-1400ppm but never go over 1400pmm if you go over you need to add water to bring it back down.
every plant is different so you adjust your chart to suit your plant. but it is a good starting point.
feed/water/feed/water ect.


----------



## adam420 (Jul 30, 2006)

Here are some pictures of my planats, I flushed about 12 hours ago. I think it's acid build up but not sure i have a cheap PH tester. So i should use half nuts on this watering then next time use just tap and so on cause I though of that but not sure.


----------



## adam420 (Aug 3, 2006)

It looks like all my clones took,. My (mothers) are looking alot better now since I flushed them I also put them on 12/12 lastnight. I will post some pics with in the next couple of weeks after the clones get a little begger and the (mothers) start to show BUD. I have 1 that is 13" high and the others are 11", 10" and 9" so I think it 3 females and 1 male.


----------



## Zarnon (Aug 3, 2006)

Wanna make a few points

(1) the nutes are always whack on those recommendations.  I literally use 1/3 of them for hydro... which brings me to point 2

(2)  Nice nuting using TDS Canso!  I think having an awareness of how strong a solution can help you make adjustments and keep track of 'what works'.   I would caution that that schedule is a little high for hydro (at least the continuous recirculation method I use).    

I also you should include your own water's  base TDS so we know how much insoluble salts you are dealing with (where I live it's less than 50 but other places with 'hard' water can run 300+).


----------



## adam420 (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm learning all this right now well in the middle and once I get it I wanna get in to hydro. I only use dirt casue it better for rookies. I don't Have a TDS meter yet, they cost like $100.


----------



## adam420 (Aug 4, 2006)

Is white rhino an auto flowering strian? after the first day of 12/12 I see 1 male and looks like so far 2 femals. I'll be getting pics tomorrow.


----------



## LLCoolBud (Aug 4, 2006)

No white rhino doesnt autoflower some times tho plants for anystrain start flowering if you veged them for exteneder periods of time on 24/7. BUt you put it in 12/12 so you triggered the flowering.

Hope this helps.


----------



## adam420 (Aug 4, 2006)

I know I put it into flowering but it was after the first so soon and never had that before show wasn't sure. It takes like 5-7 days to show not 1 so I just though I would ask.


----------



## adam420 (Aug 5, 2006)

Shit, some of my clones are dying now. I have to keep them all in the dome together and left some in when I should have taken them out I think space reasons. About four of my clones at the top in the middle where new growrth comes from are brown tips and looks like shit i'm not sure what happin. The one I know for sure that is a fermale is also the best looking clone, all my clones have rooted so I don't why there is a problem with the browning middles.


----------



## adam420 (Aug 8, 2006)

ok, update. Out of my 4 (mother's) I have 3 female and 1 male, kill him today. Out of my 8 clones 5 made it, all females ones also . I'll add pics in a coulpe of weeks so you can see the bud and how big my clones are.


----------



## adam420 (Aug 20, 2006)

Killed another male,   So out of my 4 seeds I had 2 males and 2 females also my 2 clones (white rhino) was also females.   I have only 3 clones left the ones I took out casue they were males but 1 of my females clones died. The best part tho is the best biggest female is my best clone  I'll post pics later.


----------



## adam420 (Aug 24, 2006)

Here are some updated pics of my ladies, Got 3 clones left and had to kill another male plant. I also got 2 clones of my buddie and they both turned out to be females also. I have 4 females in the 3rd week of 12/12 and 3 nice clones comming along. I'll update more pics at/after harvest, these pics were taken last week and you can't really see the buds in these pics but they look great.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 24, 2006)

*The ladies are looking great adam420. Bummer about the males but we all get them when growing from seed. Anyway the ladies are looking great and ya can't beat that. Keep it up.  *


----------



## adam420 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks the brother's grunt, I have had alot of males in my past.   My last grow was with one seed I found in a bag of weed and after 5 months of veg and clonning it was a male. So that's how I got these seeds I was mad after that so I spend the $85 on 10 seeds of white rhino.  I'm hoping for the best my last grow at harvest I only got like a ounce a plant semi dry but I only waited 6 and a half weeks plus thoes were bagseeds. I hope I get more buds I got pinty buds last time.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 25, 2006)

yes they look great now, and to keep them that fine, you should really get a proper ph tester, i know they are expensive but they will save u alot of grief.


----------



## adam420 (Aug 25, 2006)

I know, but right now I can't afford shit I'm off work right now. I try and stay on the safe side and use half nutes and and change up the watering with nutes/water/nutes/water and having no problem.


----------



## adam420 (Aug 27, 2006)

sorry,.. no more posts on this grow, I got into a fight with my dad who I live with and he called the police for asualting him. The police made me leave and not aloud to come back so i'm at a friends house but with no plants. I can't even get them back my dad says he ripped them out of the dirt. I still got 6 seeds so I will post more in the future...


----------

